# A railbus build



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm making some toys for my grandson and having a hoot building stuff out of nearly nothing. This rail bus was just started this evening. So far the parts are a New Bright locomotive and a passenger car. 

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j55/NevadaBlue/Trains/railtruck1.jpg

I've successfully built a switch from New Bright track sections... one curve, one straight and a reverse section. This is FUN!


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

OOPS, the locomotive donor was a Scientific Toys unit. It actually has quite a nice gearbox that has clutches on the drive axles (two of which are driven) and can be configured with from one to 3 axles. Kinda neat for this project. Today I've trimmed the locomotive chassis and fitted the mounting for the front truck. The epoxy is curing now, pics later.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

A little progress today. The look is settling out. I like it! Here's the chassis as it sits now. I have to make the mount for the cow catcher and front truck. 


And here is the current status. I need to get some plastic sheet to make the engine cover from.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is going to look great when you finish.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

The front truck and cow catcher are now mounted and the engine cover is made. The cover is made from a scrap of PVC rain gutter. This stuff works really nice. 


 

The next part will be tough. That door on the front of the cabin has to go, there needs to be 3 windows on the front and two doors on the side.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

You have 1/2 window in the door. Put a piece of styrene across the bottom as the bottom sash. 

The other 2 I don;t envy you. But a dremel should do the trick.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a caboose that will donate it's doors. I think a section of the side wall with 3 windows will fit the front perfectly. I'm still debating on whether this is a combine or just a passenger rig. If it is a combine I'll have to make the cargo doors from an old boxcar I think. Now to work up the nerve to operate on the body.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

The bus decided to be a combine. Here's the progress... 

The boxcar and caboose gave up their doors and they are fitted in place. 





The cargo door will slide outside the compartment. 



I also cut down the engine cover for a better look. I will be fitting 3 windows from the caboose to the front of the cabin.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Clever work!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nevadablue;

I like the way your engine cover resembles the Mack "bulldog" AC type hood, but not exactly. It makes one think that that is what a gang of backwoods mechanics had in mind, but they decided to "do their own thing."










That will be an excellent railcar.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm a backwoods mechanic (really) so that fits.

I must build a Mack like that one someday.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Some progress... I've been making some parts out of polymer clay, it is fun to work with. A couple of headlights, a lamp and my wife is working on the operator figure.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's coming along quite nicely... Good choice of color...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoops........... Duplicate post....


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

That paint job looks amazing, great build. Its been posted already, but you should check out the hartland mack locomotive if you want to try more builds. They're easy to dis-assemble and run great, plus you cant beat the $40 price.


----------

